# Best blindfold method for 3x3



## chrk623 (Apr 8, 2016)

I am trying to learn blind solving but i see that there are a few methods for solving the 3x3 blindfolded, before i start i want to see which method suits me the best and can achieve a decent time. Any tips on which method is better or easier to learn. Advantages and disadvantages for each methods would be great. Also any great tutorial would be appreciated.


----------



## hkpnkp (Apr 8, 2016)

start by reading this - https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/bld-faq-do-yourself-a-favor-and-read-this.45162/


----------



## kamilprzyb (Apr 8, 2016)

The best method for beginners is Old Pochmann, then more advanced is Turbo for edges and most advanced are commutators. I reccomend this order, other methods are not worth learning, that's my opinion. I've learned from Maskow's tutorial but it is in polish, so it propably won't help you


----------



## Daniel Lin (Apr 9, 2016)

I would recommend M2 because its just as good as TuRBo but easier to learn.


----------



## Shiv3r (Jul 18, 2016)

for corners, me being a beginner, I find OP to be hard to learn.
I did, however, come up with a really wonky 3BLD corners method that works really well.


----------



## tseitsei (Jul 18, 2016)

Easy to learn: OP for corners and and OP or M2 for edges (OP is probably a little easier but M2 is significantly less moves).
Fast: Commutators


----------



## Chunjie Shan (Jul 21, 2016)

The "Best Method of 3BLD" is actually Commutators.


----------



## Shiv3r (Jul 21, 2016)

Chunjie Shan said:


> The "Best Method of 3BLD" is actually Commutators.


absolutely.


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 21, 2016)

Chunjie Shan said:


> The "Best Method of 3BLD" is actually Commutators.


"Best" meaning what? Tseitsei already nailed it. M2/OP is best for beginners, 3-style is best for speed for experienced BLDers. 

Also note it's not either/or. Many M2/OP users throw in some comms, and tricks from TuRBo, etc. It's not like you have to start again with 3-style, it can be reached by more gradual transition.


----------

